# 주전자 물 끓는 소리를 표현하는 것에는 '칙칙'말고 다른 게 있나요?



## koolaid02

'칙칙'말고 다른 소리도 있는 데 그 소리에 해당되는 다른 의성어가 없는지 못 찾겠네요.


> 칙칙
> [부사]
> 김 따위가 좁은 틈으로 잇따라 거칠게 새어 나오는 소리를 나타내는 말.
> 주전자에서는 칙칙 소리가 나며 물이 끓고 있었다.


----------



## Kross

- 그때 난로 위 *주전자에서 픽픽 소리*가 났어
- *주전자에서 삐~ 하는 소리*가 날때마다 얼른 커피를 준비하기 시작한다
- 물이 끓을 때 *주전자에서 나는 노랫소리* “뿌우부우 ...

검색하니깐 드물지만 있네요. 잠깐 검색해서 찾은거예용.


----------



## koolaid02

단어가 아기자기하네요. 감사합니다, Kross님. ^^


----------



## igotsth

물이 끓으면서 기포가 발생하는 소리는 부글부글 또는 보글보글 이라고 많이 쓰고요

수증기가 빠져나오는 소리는 Kross님 답변 참고하시면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ


----------

